# John Deere 6220



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Looking at buying a JD 6220 , any pros or cons. 2WD , cab , no loader. 500hrs. And can a loader easily be installed. It is not loader ready.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Kind of expensive to add a joystick, brackets, and plumbing(3rd function)....and then the loader. I would check with your JD dealer and see what they say. If you could get them to outfit the tractor and buy a used loader you could save some probably, But it is nice to take it to a dealer and then be done with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice tractors as far as I know....never heard any complaints but it's not a very common unit around here. You planning on putting a FEL on it? If so, I would opt out.....never mind the loader ready crap JD sometimes equips tractors with....if it ain't got left hand reverser of some kind, it ain't loader ready....
Instead of buying one and installing the FEL, buy it already on the unit, it's generally gonna work out much cheaper. I would opt for mfwd if I could spring the initial expense, it'll come back to you....


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Does have a left hand reverser. Just wanting the loader to haul hay with grapple. I have a M7040 mfwd with loader.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It'll fit the bill perfectly....some don't


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 6120 that I bought and added a h340 loader to. It did not have joystick. The loader with 3rd function and joystick ran me close to 13k installed. I would rather add a loader to a used tractor than buy one with it. It probably has not been abused as bad as one that already had one on it.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Have 6420 2 wd power quad and left hand reverser we bale with no loader I think there are better loader tractors out there then our 6420. It has 110 HP 6220 has 90 hp would make a good hay tractor if the price is right.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Is that the one on CL ? Nice looking unit. I wouldn't mind having it myself. Good luck!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

If you know someone at a JD dealership, get the serial number and have them run it and see what kind of history it has.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The guy bought it new. Only pulled a finish mower.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@Troy farmer yes it is.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I took a peek last night at the ad(pretty sure it's the one).....the rear tire seems awful small....just thought that was odd on a new tractor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes that's it.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

When buying or selling farm equipment on Craigslist it is always a challenge to determine if the item in the ad is as represented. This ad for the JD 6220 in South Carolina is interesting. The telephone number appears to belong to a Shawn D. Rioux. There are several business and property related LLC's including a ranch registered to that individual. The claim that the tractor was only used to pull a finish mower seems plausable. At $29,500 you would be looking at around $42,000 by the time you put a new JD loader on it. That seems a little high but you would be getting a low hour Tier II machine. I would offer $27,000.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The tractor is as represented. I have looked at it and drove it. The ranch is 25 acres. The 3pt hitch has never been used. It is slightly weathered but that is the only issue. The loader with 3rd function is $11,700.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Is the price you gave for a JD loader broadriver? The reason I ask is that the "resale" value is typically better when using the tractor brand loaders.

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yes JD 260 loader. I don't cheap out on things like that. HAHA


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Broadriver, I think if the tractor is as represented it is a good price and a good find for our area. I want to step up one of these days to a 6 or 7 series tractor and I figured I will have to go way out of state to find what I want. I know those big operations in the low country have big tractors but they run them to death before getting rid of them.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah , this is a barn find. They literally pulled a finish mower with it, that's it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Don't see any with this low of hours. And no emissions means a lot to me . I can work on this one.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have bought the tractor , going to get it tomorrow. I actually bought it last week but had to go on vacation.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

broadriverhay said:


> I have bought the tractor , going to get it tomorrow. I actually bought it last week but had to go on vacation.


Good for you Broadriver ! I hope we'll see some pics?


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Oh yeah , pictures coming soon


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Pictures of new ride


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

broadriverhay said:


> Pictures of new ride


That's a gem


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice...


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

The 3pt hitch has never been used. It still smells new inside and its a 2003 . I hate buying used equipment but I got a good this time. That JD630 MOCO is going to look great behind it.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

What was sad was watching my Father look at it. He has had strokes and can barely walk now. He walked out to look at it and just stood there and said nothing. I still use his JD 2510 and 3010 . I wish he was able to drive it and enjoy the cab and all its comforts.


----------



## Troy Farmer (Jul 31, 2011)

Man that's a nice ride. Congratulations!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks guys , I think I will really enjoy it. This Winter I will get the loader put on it and a few more cosmetic repairs. The light lens are hazed and will be replaced with LED's .


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice looking tractor.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

That's a nice tractor. Enjoy


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Very nice broadriver! Congrats!


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Well ,I hooked up the JD 630 today getting ready to cut within the next day or so. Powered up the mower and man that little extra HP really made a big difference. The mower was really to much for my M7040 Kubota. The JD 6220 seemed to handle the load very well. The dual remotes are going to be nice also since all my other tractors only had the singles. The cab is also much quieter than the Kubota. I am sure more updates will follow.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing like a good quiet cab and AC that works well to make a long day seem a little shorter


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

Very NICE and enjoy the ride.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I cut about 1000 bales today with the 6220. It is a pleasure to operate. The HP is perfect for the 630 MOCO . It didn't realize how much under powered the M7040 was for the mower.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

JD 6220 performed great . I think I will enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Loader installed this past winter


----------



## MtnHerd (Jul 6, 2011)

That's a good looking machine!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Pretty little tractor! 
Looks like a good deal. Sounds like a once in a decade find.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Definitely a once in a decade purchase for me. LOL


----------

